# what would a boa be worth over here???



## saxon (Sep 14, 2005)

just wondering has anyone heard of prices that these excotics or othersgo for?


----------



## Splitmore (Sep 14, 2005)

Is there any point to that question? They are illegal to keep so why would you bother even asking what they are worth?


----------



## Jason (Sep 14, 2005)

well im interested to, mainly because if they were to ever legalise exotics what kind of prices would people be looking at paying for them? i think it is an interesting question but i dont realy think there will be an answer because there is no way of knowing.


----------



## saxon (Sep 14, 2005)

curiosity. wondering what people get in return for taking the risk of bringing these animals in to australia.


----------



## saxon (Sep 14, 2005)

alot of people said they had been offered exotics, i thought that ment some people may know what they are worth, and yeah im sure im not the only one interested in what they go for at the moment.


----------



## Jason (Sep 14, 2005)

well as for what they get for them now as ilegal herps,they would probably get crap all cause if i had them i would want to get rid of them ASAP. but i wonder if they were legalised how much they would be worth and the reason i ask is cause there could be some rare exotics in Oz right now and the people that are braking the law and owning them could possibly be sitting on a gold mine, and that pisses me off.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 14, 2005)

A Boa can go for up to $100,000 and/or 10 years in jail,


----------



## saxon (Sep 14, 2005)

greebo,
i know. so the question is what do they get for taking this risk??? does anyone know??


----------



## Retic (Sep 14, 2005)

Fair enough question, nothing wrong with a bit of curiosity. Boas probably go for about $400, maybe a bit more and they throw a cornsnake in for free.


----------



## Jason (Sep 14, 2005)

> A Boa can go for up to $100,000 and/or 10 years in jail



it's funny cause it's true....lol


----------



## Retic (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually it's more like $300 and no conviction recorded. No not personal experience


----------



## diamond_python (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't think it really matters what they go for. Only worry about that if they become legal here JMO


----------



## Reptilia (Sep 14, 2005)

lol! buy 1 get 1 free. Thats a good deal!. I wish that happened with our native species .


----------



## junglemad (Sep 14, 2005)

How many do you want?


----------



## saxon (Sep 14, 2005)

only $400, is that a hatchling? what about adults? and what about if they became legal, d you think the price would go up??


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 14, 2005)

The only boa I have seen recently was in the owners place of business :roll: It was a common red tail and he said he paid $600.


----------



## munkee (Sep 14, 2005)

My guess is that exotics will never be legal in Oz. I think the country learnt the hard way the damage that feral species can do. They wouldn't risk it ever. Are the exotics more attractive? the ones I've seen pics of don't seem to compare to ours in my opinion.


----------



## playwell (Sep 14, 2005)

I have been offered red tailed boas for $400, Chameleons for $650 and the list goes on.

Some people I have met seem to think they can get anything.

I think they are way over priced and not worth having if you have a licence.

A chameleon in the states would go for about $30us.


----------



## Hickson (Sep 14, 2005)

munkee said:


> My guess is that exotics will never be legal in Oz.



Ditto.



olivehydra said:


> The only boa I have seen recently was in the owners place of business


Whereabouts was this?



Hix


----------



## Jason (Sep 14, 2005)

> Are the exotics more attractive


some look great but i still love the true Ozy animals. i just cant weight to see some of our own morphs starting to grow in oz, and the animals that ozy breeders have bred that show great colours and patterns.


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 14, 2005)

Hix said:


> munkee said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that exotics will never be legal in Oz.
> ...



Northern Beaches mechanics workshop is all I will say :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Sep 14, 2005)

olivehydra said:


> Northern Beaches mechanics workshop is all I will say :wink:



That may be enough. :wink: 



Hix


----------



## Retic (Sep 14, 2005)

It's not a competition between exotics and native. There is nothing that compares to a chameleon or a green basilisk or a Fijian Iguana or a mature male Green Iguana.


----------



## junglemad (Sep 14, 2005)

I think that Boyd's, Jungle's, GTP all compare quite favourably with your choices


----------



## The Rock (Sep 14, 2005)

IMOP as they are illegal they are worth nothing at all, wouldnt pay 50 bucks for a pair of Emeralds. If on the other hand they were legal well that would be a different story.


----------



## pugsly (Sep 14, 2005)

I have heard similar prices, I ask if they can get anything why wouldnt they start getting Green Trees, and selling them for 1000 bucks instead? Bet a few of you would be interested then!


----------



## playwell (Sep 14, 2005)

Illegal in this situation is a redundant pointless ingorant contral issue where the government is, suprise  surprise  cashing in on.

I dont have exotics because they are illegal and would not risk my collection of beautiful reptiles, but I know people who do, and big deal.  

The Facts:
* They are here
* They are not going anywhere
* All the down sides are already here (What ever diseases etc) whether you like it or not. Putting ones head in the sand does not fix it nor do many pointless revenue chasing stupid fines.

What I'm saying, just because the shiny bums say it is illegal doesnt make it right.

I also dont agree with the smuggling or the cruel way it is done.

I like the boyds & other aussie lizards, I even used to have some, many years ago as they are great and beautiful animals.

But......None of ours change colour at the drop of a hat nor do they have a tongue that flicks out to 3/4 of their body length to catch their pray. Now lets not mention there indipendant eyes. Has one lizard ever offerd so much? 

This next comment will drive many even madder. :twisted: :twisted: 
Are you ready :lol: 
If it was legal to have Boas here, I would have many more Boas than Pythons. Hands down, no contest. 

But as it is in all these discussions, Just IMO :twisted: :lol:

I would still have my Diamonds thou :wink: 



OK.... Be gentle as you let your comments fly. I'll cover my eyes.


----------



## basketcase (Sep 14, 2005)

this post is going nowhere fast, as usual.


----------



## junglemad (Sep 14, 2005)

Does anyone have a Boa incubator for sale?


----------



## playwell (Sep 14, 2005)

junglemad said:


> Does anyone have a Boa incubator for sale?



I do, I do :lol:


----------



## SLACkra (Sep 15, 2005)

you gusy don't have chameleons, you have no idea what you all are missing out on.

however breaking the law isn't that high on my "to do list"


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2005)

Everyone keeps saying that it is illegal to own exotic reptiles but its not. All you have to do is open your own zoo.


----------



## Retic (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm Boa and I have an incubator for sale  



junglemad said:


> Does anyone have a Boa incubator for sale?


----------



## Stevo (Sep 15, 2005)

I heard it is very hard to incubate boa "eggs" :roll: :shock:


----------



## Retic (Sep 15, 2005)

Boas do it very well themselves.


----------



## Nephrurus (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree, it is a fair question.. for the curious out there......
The boas mainly available are red tails, although i've heard of Emeralds trees and brazilian rainbows getting about. Last season red tailed boas were around $150 each. I think the others were around $2000 a pair. 
Apparently kenyan sand boas are still getting about the place in fair numbers, and a few years ago i heard of some Rosy Boas for sale. I dont know any of those prices...

-H


----------



## Deano (Sep 15, 2005)

I can?t believe how many people have been offered exotics. Can anyone get me a Komodo dragon hatchling? Not an adult, I don?t feel like getting eaten just yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## junglemad (Sep 15, 2005)

Sydney is rife with exotics. If you have the money you can buy some interesting specimens...the ones i have seen are red tail boas, mississippi red-eared sliders and corn snakes. I reckon in south wetern sydney there would be more corn snakes than many aussie pythons


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 15, 2005)

Deano said:


> I can?t believe how many people have been offered exotics. Can anyone get me a Komodo dragon hatchling? Not an adult, I don?t feel like getting eaten just yet :lol: :lol:



I got one, well sort of, I'm the proud zooparent of tukka the komodo at taronga who I sponser. How much you offering? :wink:


----------



## Deano (Sep 15, 2005)

I would love to take him but I think his a bit to big, lol. Just a question on that are Zoo keepers aloud to breed exotics, and if they are what do they do with all the hatchlings they have?


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 15, 2005)

I would imagine that zoos are able to breed exotics under the guise of captive breeding programs for the purposes of re-introduction and inter zoo exchange programs. Regarding the Komodo, my parents purchased my sponsorship for me for a Chrissy present and were shocked to find out that I couldnt take him home for weekend visits (they actually asked if I kept it in the house or the backyard):roll: The poor oldies never really understood the whole herping thing


----------



## Hickson (Sep 15, 2005)

Deano said:


> Just a question on that are Zoo keepers aloud to breed exotics, and if they are what do they do with all the hatchlings they have?



By 'allowed' I assume you are referring to the law? Yes, zoos are allowed to breed exotics as much as they want, as far as the law goes. But, the offspring can only be disposed to other zoos, so breeding large numbers of anything exotic is silly unless there is somewhere to place it. If a zoo did do something like that, there would be repercussions from the other zoos in the region. All the major zoos and many of the smaller fauna parks in Australia and New Zealand belong to ARAZPA - the Australian Regional Association of Zoos Parks and Aquaria - and all work together to manage the wildlife held in the zoos in this region.

So yes, zoos can breed exotic reptiles, but only if there is a place for the offspring.

Zoo Keepers have to abide by the same state laws as everyone else in regards to any herps they keep at home. They certainly don't take their work home with them in that regard.



Hix


----------



## SLACkra (Sep 15, 2005)

hmmm. what do they class as a "zoo" lol $2 guided tours of my house and animals every saturday from 1pm-2pm!!! now gimme my flamin chameleon!


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 16, 2005)

I want a blizzard lizard!


----------



## Hickson (Sep 16, 2005)

playwell said:


> The Facts:
> * They are here
> * They are not going anywhere
> ** All the down sides are already here (What ever diseases etc)* whether you like it or not. Putting ones head in the sand does not fix it nor do many pointless revenue chasing stupid fines.



All the diseases are already here? 

What an astounding piece of gross *misinformation *that statement is! Where did you get that idea? Certainly not from a vet!


playwell said:


> What I'm saying, just because the shiny bums say it is illegal doesnt make it right.



And just because you disagree with them doesn't make them wrong.
Just because you don't have all the facts doesn't make them wrong.



Hix


----------



## Deano (Sep 16, 2005)

Interesting, thanks Hix.


----------



## basketcase (Sep 16, 2005)

it really wouldnt surprise me if the vast majority of diseases that could be brought in via exotics are already here. it'd be a bit presumptuous saying they all are... 

its a shame, but its reality.

as for people saying our endemic species are better. theyre not. just because theyre endemic doesnt make them any better, or visa versa.


----------



## peterescue (Sep 16, 2005)

Theres this shop in Druit st in the city and you can buy cheap boas there.
Its called Photios Brothers.


----------



## saxon (Sep 16, 2005)

???? peter


----------



## peterescue (Sep 16, 2005)

They also sell sequins and loose feathers and stuff. Very big with the Mardi Gras crowd.


----------



## Hickson (Sep 16, 2005)

Of course, this begs the question - how do you know about this shop Peter? Or should we be calling you Peta?



Hix


----------



## peterescue (Sep 16, 2005)

I; Mr Hix; once upon a time had a relationship with a very flamboyant young woman who's garb was accessorised heavily with things purchased from Photios Brothers. I was also a prop maker/buyer/sourcer(pre internet)tly knew where to obtain a lot of things including boas both exotic and erotic.


----------

